# W8 lighting suggestions



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

So my fogs just bit the dust in my W8 and I want to run some yellow bulbs but I am not sure what ones or how to install. I looked at the dk spinner site and found some info. Looks easy but I have some time before it warms up and wanted to be sure. Any thoughts on bulb # or install would be appreciated. Thank all


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 lighting suggestions (GoGetterW8)*

Install is extremely easy.
Step 1) pop off the grills around the foglights - they are just held on by clips. Grab the grill next to the center grill and pull.
Step 2) Three phillips head screws remove the foglight housings
Step 3) rear of housing twists off, and you will see how to to pull the bulb from there. Work on one side, using the other side for reference if you get stuck.
*The hex screws are for adjusting the fogs*
Bulbs are H3s.
For yellow fogs, I would suggest trying Endurance Line bulbs from hoen.
http://www.hoen-usa.com
They have good product, prices, and customer service
(I am running Hoen XenonMatch H7 hi-beams, H3 fogs, and W5W city light bulbs - they are an excelllent match for the D2S HIDs!)


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought you might know. I'm gonna but the fog today and hopefully get them in when it gets a llittle warmer. Is there a special way to pop out the lower grill. My experience has been there is always a trick to it. Are you running a euro switch or have you pulled the 173 relay at all. I am concerned about my day time running lights burning out. I spoke to Brent at Westside and they wanted over $100 for the fogs and something like $300 for the HID's


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

Popping the grills out the first time is the hardest - after the first time it is really easy to get. It is just three plastic clips.
Yes, I am running the Euroswitch and have #173 pulled.
I also hooked up the rear fog while I was doing all of that.
The HID bulbs (D2S) are harder to change as the bumper cover has to be removed, and the headlights taken out.
BIG labor bill for that one.
http://www.hidconcepts.com has the best price I've seen on a pair of Osram D2S bulbs - less than $100.00.


_Modified by BlueSteW8 at 1:35 PM 3-10-2008_


----------

